

Introducing Feed Wrangler – Google Reader replacement - greid
http://feedwrangler.net

======
splitbrain
no trial. all I can do is paying and hoping the 14 day return-with-no-
questions-asked policy with manual refund will work. no, thanks.

~~~
iamds
Not even a demo or a video, why is this better than any of the many free
Google Reader replacements?

------
neovive
Is an Android app in development?

